# Can cats survive alongside a busy road?



## Patchworkpony (10 December 2014)

Can cats survive alongside a busy road or will they automatically get run over? My vet said this morning that lots of cats get knocked down even on quiet country lanes and it's one of the hazards of keeping a cat. This afternoon my osteopath who lives in the middle of Exeter informed me that he has kept 3 cats alive and well just a street away from a main arterial road. What have been your experiences of cats and roads? I would love to know.


----------



## Evie91 (10 December 2014)

Many years ago I lived in London. Rehomed  two cats through a charity. Both cats were ran over and died - in less than three years. Lived in a house with a huge, long garden too.
Swore I'd never have a cat again near a main road.
I now have two more - live in the sticks, just off a lane, backing on to woodland and fields. The road still worries me.


----------



## 1rocky1 (10 December 2014)

one died outside us last week !


----------



## cptrayes (10 December 2014)

I live on a country road with ten cars an hour max and still had a cat killed at eleven in the morning :'(  

I had one killed on a very quiet road twenty five years back as well.

Yet I had a cat here with a huge territory who regularly crossed a fast A road and died of old age.

I've also seen a black and white cat cross the road carefully and safely for about ten years down in town on the main road.. 

I think it depends on the cat.


----------



## cptrayes (10 December 2014)

My sister in law has a lot of success with a buried wire and a shock collar to stop her cats from going out of the front of the house onto a road where she has lost a couple. Might be a thought, but you have to teach them about it on a lead, if they learn to bolt through it first, you're sunk.


----------



## Asha (10 December 2014)

We had cats whilst on a main road , they where killed after about 2 years. Now we live in a very quiet area, with the odd car. Bob was run over a couple of weeks ago. It shouldn't have happenened it's sooooo quiet. The difference is he's survived. Still has a wonky tail, and isn't using his other leg, but he's getting better. I think it depends on the cat.


----------



## Patchworkpony (11 December 2014)

It does appear that some cats have an instinct to stay away from roads while other cats will walk straight out into the path of an oncoming car - the problem is you don't know which type is which until it is too late.


----------



## Emma_H (11 December 2014)

I would never have a cat by a main road again, it breaks your heart. We had a few killed when I lived at home on a main road in Salisbury and again in Southampton I had 2 killed.


----------



## Princess Rosie (11 December 2014)

We had two cats on a main road for four years with no issues, there were 5 cats in the neighbourhood and we only saw one poor neighbours kitty killed in four years, more likely due to the fact that it was a very busy road so constant traffic which generally kept the days off the road but the occasionally the cats did regularly dash across the road in a gap in traffic to see their pals (used to terrify me!), we now live somewhere very rural at the end of a private road and there are about 11 vehicles coming and going each say and ours still run like crazy away from the vehicles if they are near the road. I guess it's just luck I'm afraid.


----------



## 3Beasties (13 December 2014)

We live on a quiet country lane. In the 17 years we have been here we have had 8 road accidents. One cat was ran over 3 times, she never did learn!  Sadly we lost her after the last accident.  We always say 'never again' but just can't be without cats and would not subject them to a life indoors. 

Our most recent accident was my older cat getting run over....on our drive.... by our  vet!! It was very touch and go for a while but thankfully he pulled through!


----------



## MerrySherryRider (13 December 2014)

In my lifetime, I've lost cats on the road when I lived on quiet country roads. In more suburban areas, they've been fine. My theory is that in built up areas, the traffic is slower and more constant whereas in the country, the cars go faster and are less frequent, so catch the cat unawares.


----------



## cptrayes (13 December 2014)

3Beasties said:



			We live on a quiet country lane. In the 17 years we have been here we have had 8 road accidents. One cat was ran over 3 times, she never did learn!  Sadly we lost her after the last accident.  We always say 'never again' but just can't be without cats and would not subject them to a life indoors. 

Our most recent accident was my older cat getting run over....on our drive.... by our  vet!! It was very touch and go for a while but thankfully he pulled through!
		
Click to expand...

Did he bill you?  For the treatment I mean, not the running over!

Friend's lab was killed by the vet reversing over it as it was sunbathing on the yard :'(  idiot dog, it wasn't sleep, it just didn't move!


----------



## MileAMinute (13 December 2014)

I live on one of the main roads into the city. Very busy with a LOT of traffic running through. No problem with my cats, though they prefer to stay in, eat me out of house and home and lie on the radiators so I can't dry my clothes on them...


----------



## cptrayes (13 December 2014)

MincePieAMinute said:



			I live on one of the main roads into the city. Very busy with a LOT of traffic running through. No problem with my cats, though they prefer to stay in, eat me out of house and home and lie on the radiators so I can't dry my clothes on them...
		
Click to expand...

You dry your clothes on your cats? Neat trick, mine wouldn't stand for it


----------



## MileAMinute (13 December 2014)

cptrayes said:



			You dry your clothes on your cats? Neat trick, mine wouldn't stand for it 

Click to expand...

Haha they'd be more likely to wear the clothes and claim them for themselves! As I speak one of the cats is lying directly in front of my keyboard so I am twisting around her so I can type....


----------



## Goldenstar (13 December 2014)

I have lost two cats on the road including my lovely Turkish street cat that I brought home she survived living rough in one of the most chaotic cities in the world to get run down in rural Northumberland .


----------



## Clannad48 (13 December 2014)

It definitely depends on the cat, we have had three - one of ours used to leap across the road if she heard a car, yet another cat use to stand in the middle as if daring the cars,  another one also used to like to lay down in the gutter.  Not one was run over, we lost one to kidney disease, one to cancer and our oldest cat was put to sleep on Thursday at the grand age of 22 years, 9 months and 16 days.


----------



## Moya_999 (13 December 2014)

Patchworkpony said:



			Can cats survive alongside a busy road or will they automatically get run over? My vet said this morning that lots of cats get knocked down even on quiet country lanes and it's one of the hazards of keeping a cat. This afternoon my osteopath who lives in the middle of Exeter informed me that he has kept 3 cats alive and well just a street away from a main arterial road. What have been your experiences of cats and roads? I would love to know.
		
Click to expand...

I don't agree with having  "normal" cats near a busy road, There are plenty of indoor cats to choose from if you want a cat near a main road.

 To many will venture out and get knocked down - IMO it's a signed death wish.


----------



## Mrs B (13 December 2014)

Moya_999 said:



			I don't agree with having  "normal" cats near a busy road, There are plenty of indoor cats to choose from if you want a cat near a main road.

 To many will venture out and get knocked down - IMO it's a signed death wish.
		
Click to expand...

Beg to differ. There *are* no 'indoor cats'. They are all just cats whatever breed and whatever we would like to believe. Their preference and their nature is to be able to come and go as they please: there is always the risk that they may get killed by a car when outside. Whether we like it or not, their wish is to be able to roam. 

But if they get hit, chances are they won't know about it. Yes, I would grieve terribly, but isn't that my look-out, having a cat? I know up until that point, my cat would have been happy.

To keep a cat indoors just to keep the 'owner' happy is a very selfish thing to do, IMO.


----------



## hackneylass2 (14 December 2014)

I beg to differ too Mrs B.

All a cat needs to be happy is social interaction with another cat(s), the opportunity to play and exhibit natural chase/catch behaviours and a quiet undisturbed place to rest.

It is a fallacy that cats need to roam free, just like the old 'putting the cat out for the night' or letting the female have 'just one litter' before being spayed.

Its a best case scenario, is it not? Convince yourself  that 'chances are a cat won't know about it' if its hit.  
Chances also are that the cat may incurr terrible injuries and crawl off somewhere to die a slow agonising death undiscovered. 

What about accidents caused by swerving to avoid a cat?

What about the shock and grief of an animal loving driver hitting a cat?

Also many cats are made ill or die through exposure to chemicals, usually garden treatments like lawn weedkillers, antifreeze etc.

Cats can contract incurable illnesses such as FeLv  and FiV from fighting with other cats.

IMO its selfish to let a cat out and expose it to such dangers. If you take on a cat as a pet, you are responisble for its safetly and wellbeing so its a no brainer that you keep it inside.


----------



## Patchworkpony (14 December 2014)

Thank you everyone for all your helpful comments. It would seem that there are two distinct schools of thought on this - but I would never keep a cat indoors as all the ones we have ever had simply loved to go outside roaming. I would prefer not to keep a cat at all than shut it in all day but that is just my opinion and of course every cat is different.


----------



## Patchworkpony (14 December 2014)

Moya_999 said:



			There are plenty of indoor cats to choose from if you want a cat near a main road.
		
Click to expand...

 Moya_999 When you say there are plenty to choose from do you specifically mean by breed or the nature of the cat?


----------



## cptrayes (14 December 2014)

Patchworkpony said:



			Thank you everyone for all your helpful comments. It would seem that there are two distinct schools of thought on this - but I would never keep a cat indoors as all the ones we have ever had simply loved to go outside roaming. I would prefer not to keep a cat at all than shut it in all day but that is just my opinion and of course every cat is different.
		
Click to expand...


This, though I could have done without a squeaking mouse being dumped in my face as I was doing my hamstring stretches this morning 

I don't think anyone who has had free roaming cats in a country area could possibly believe that they would be better off indoors all the time, though obviously some cats would quite like that, they are all individuals.

The road is just one of life's risks. From what I've seen, which may not be representative of them all, indoor cats visit vets much more often than mine do, who usually go  only twice, once to be neutered and once when they never come home.


----------



## Patchworkpony (14 December 2014)

cptrayes said:



			This, though I could have done without a squeaking mouse being dumped in my face as I was doing my hamstring stretches this morning.
		
Click to expand...

 Try wondering what is haunting your kitchen for a week, rattling the pans in the cupboard and making strange thumps in the night, only to find that 'somebody' has hidden a baby rabbit in there - but God knows how!


----------



## Moya_999 (14 December 2014)

Blind and deaf cats  lots of times have to stay in


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (14 December 2014)

Mrs B said:



			Beg to differ. There *are* no 'indoor cats'. They are all just cats whatever breed and whatever we would like to believe. Their preference and their nature is to be able to come and go as they please: there is always the risk that they may get killed by a car when outside. Whether we like it or not, their wish is to be able to roam. 

But if they get hit, chances are they won't know about it. Yes, I would grieve terribly, but isn't that my look-out, having a cat? I know up until that point, my cat would have been happy.

To keep a cat indoors just to keep the 'owner' happy is a very selfish thing to do, IMO.
		
Click to expand...

 I know I said I would not return to H&H ( been 2 months) but had to respond to this and correct it. 


 Your wrong when you say there are no indoor cats, there are cats who are aptly named indoor cats due to the unforeseen circumstance that puts them in that class due to FIV aids or FELV.

 These cats are called indoor cats due to the fact they are not allowed to go outside under any circumstances.  These cats are general  re-homed in towns where people live in a flat or busy road and want a cat in the house to keep them company.  These cats are called indoor cats, so  your differ is not correct in these circumstances.


----------



## NinjaPony (14 December 2014)

Never used to agree with indoor cats until my cat was diagnosed with diabetes and due to how unstable he is it became too risky to let him out in case he had a hypo/hyper outside. To be honest, my cat was a hunter/stalker etc but he's now very happy and well adjusted indoors. My next cat (there will be two) will be indoor cats with supervised access outside to a safe garden (you can catproof a garden if you get really decent fencing designed to keep them in) which seems like a good compromise. I wouldn't want to risk a young healthy cat getting killed/lost/stolen.


----------



## Wiz201 (14 December 2014)

I live in a mid terraced house with rear garden and there is a rear passage outside which one car and the dustbin men can get down. Then at the end of that there is a main bus route road. My female cat is mostly indoor and only potters out in the garden occasionally. I decided to get another rescue and he has been going outside all his life so he is very traffic wise. He also doesn't use a litter tray indoors so he is out more often. I wouldn't say he roams far.


----------



## Patchworkpony (14 December 2014)

Wiz201 said:



			I live in a mid terraced house with rear garden and there is a rear passage outside which one car and the dustbin men can get down. Then at the end of that there is a main bus route road. My female cat is mostly indoor and only potters out in the garden occasionally. I decided to get another rescue and he has been going outside all his life so he is very traffic wise. He also doesn't use a litter tray indoors so he is out more often. I wouldn't say he roams far.
		
Click to expand...

 We are looking into a 4 year old rescue from a busy city so I am hoping she will have plenty of road sense. It's always a gamble but the rescue centre said there are never any guarantees with cats; which is a very sensible attitude - unusual!


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (14 December 2014)

Patchworkpony said:



			Try wondering what is haunting your kitchen for a week, rattling the pans in the cupboard and making strange thumps in the night, only to find that 'somebody' has hidden a baby rabbit in there - but God knows how!
		
Click to expand...

Goodness, I thought a mouse living in my kitchen for a few days was bad enough, yet alone a baby rabbit!  We did have one year when they were lain out on the lawn in various states several days running.


----------



## MagicMelon (14 December 2014)

I think OP that there is no answer to your question as it depends on your cat and circumstances. What I would say is that we have lost several cats to the road over the years, and our road is a quiet country road. One of those cats was actually the local farms cat who decided to move into our house - the cat had been an "outside" cat for several years before it moved in, he was the most "road-wise" cat I'd ever known and I'd seen him literally look before he crossed the road so we thought we were totally safe letting him in and out as he pleased. One day he was killed on the road, unbelievably the day after one of our other cats had been killed on it as well. That was a horrendous 2 days...

After the above, I decided I couldn't go through that again so my 2 Bengals are kept inside generally but I had a 6ft high mesh fence put up round our back patio so I let them out into there when I'm around and keeping a close eye on them. I live on a quiet country road now, but its a straight bit so people do go too fast and we have woods directly opposite so I bet that would attract them over if I let them out. Mine aren't road wise at all and I know wouldn't last a week.


----------



## Patchworkpony (15 December 2014)

MagicMelon said:



			I think OP that there is no answer to your question as it depends on your cat and circumstances. What I would say is that we have lost several cats to the road over the years, and our road is a quiet country road. One of those cats was actually the local farms cat who decided to move into our house - the cat had been an "outside" cat for several years before it moved in, he was the most "road-wise" cat I'd ever known and I'd seen him literally look before he crossed the road so we thought we were totally safe letting him in and out as he pleased. One day he was killed on the road, unbelievably the day after one of our other cats had been killed on it as well. That was a horrendous 2 days...

After the above, I decided I couldn't go through that again so my 2 Bengals are kept inside generally but I had a 6ft high mesh fence put up round our back patio so I let them out into there when I'm around and keeping a close eye on them. I live on a quiet country road now, but its a straight bit so people do go too fast and we have woods directly opposite so I bet that would attract them over if I let them out. Mine aren't road wise at all and I know wouldn't last a week.
		
Click to expand...

 Thank you MagicMelon for sharing that sad experience. I think in view of the number of cats that are run over (1 in 4) I have decided not to go ahead with our rescue cat. I am very disappointed but rather that than risking it being killed. Our last house was set further back from the road and anyway since then I reckon the amount of traffic in Devon has doubled.


----------



## Possum (15 December 2014)

Patchworkpony said:



			Thank you MagicMelon for sharing that sad experience. I think in view of the number of cats that are run over (1 in 4) I have decided not to go ahead with our rescue cat. I am very disappointed but rather that than risking it being killed. Our last house was set further back from the road and anyway since then I reckon the amount of traffic in Devon has doubled.
		
Click to expand...

Or you can keep looking until you find the right cat.  I knew that I could never live with the worry of a cat being run over, but a cat with cerebral hypoplasia (a congenital condition much like cerebral palsy in humans) came into our local RSPCA. He is very wobbly, can't jump very well and is a bit 'simple' so could never be let out unsupervised, but lives a happy life inside with us and is an absolute joy (apart from when he purrs so much on your chest in the morning that he dribbles on your face).  If you take a cat with an 'issue' you could make a massive difference to their life and not have the worry and stress of the roads?


----------



## Wiz201 (15 December 2014)

Please don't not consider getting a rescue cat just because of the road. You can cat proof a garden and keep them in by building a fence with an overhang on the inside so they're not tempted to jump.
Or you can get a cat with an illness/three legged cat that's fine indoors. I think even most healthy cats can be adapted to life indoors if given the right toys and scratching stuff.


----------



## Equi (20 December 2014)

I live on a road that has about 4 cars an hour. Both my cats have got run over. They sit and wait for them, i swear.


----------



## Patchworkpony (21 December 2014)

equi said:



			I live on a road that has about 4 cars an hour. Both my cats have got run over. They sit and wait for them, i swear.
		
Click to expand...

 Oh equi - that is so sad. That's the trouble with cats they are a law onto themselves!


----------

